# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Βλάβη σε διάδρομο YORK

## MARIOSR

Καλησπέρα σε όλη την ομάδα! Έχω πρόβλημα με το διάδρομο γυμναστικής YORK fitness T700 Platinum series που έχω στο σπιτι. Ξεκινάει κ μετά από 2 min λειτουργίας σταματάει να δουλευει και δειχνει error 1. Ξεκινάω πάλι σε οποιαδήποτε ταχύτητα και μετά από λιγα λεπτά σταματάει και εμφανίζει ξανά το σφάλμα... Καμιά ιδέα???

----------


## MARIOSR

Εχει κάποιος φίλος καμιά ιδέα???

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά!!! Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να βοηθήσει?

----------


## Aris123

Καλησπέρα. Πιθανόν υπάρχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ τροφοδοτικού και κονσόλας. Κάνε έλεγχο στα καλώδια επικοινωνίας για αρχή. Αν είναι τροφοδοτικό τότε πιθανά να χρειάζεται καινούριο

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα μπορειτε να δειτε τον αισθητηρα ταχυτητας αν θελει καθαρισμα η αλλαγη αλλιως μαλλον πλακετα.

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα!! Εκανα όλους τους παραπάνω ελέγχους και καθάρισα τον αισθητήρα με μπατονέτα και οινόπνευμα.
Πάλι εμφανίζεται το error 1 , αμέσως μετά το ξεκίνημα....
Ξέρεις κάποιος ποια εταιρεία έχεις το service της York, ή τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## chipakos-original

Πρέπει ο αισθητήρας ταχύτητας να έχει επάνω του 5βολτ και να είναι σωστά ευθυγραμισμένος.Επίσης μπορεί να έχει ξεκολήσει ο μαγνήτης που είναι πάνω στη ρόδα και να σου έχει πέσει κάπου κάτω  οπότε δεν λειτουργεί ο αισθητήρας καθόλου. Βγάλε καμία φωτογραφία.

----------

